# Very faint pink line on first response pregnancy test



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone my period is 5 days late and I normally have a 28 day cycle. I took a first response pregnancy test this morning which confirmed two pink lines however one of the lines is very faint so not sure what to think at this stage. My husband is not thinking too much into it as he doesn't want to get our hopes up. Just wondering whether anyone else has a faint line and been pregnant?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Faint or strong, a line is a positive pregnancy test! You can have false negatives, but not false positives, so congratulations!

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Emily thank you for your reply. I took a clearblue digital tEst this afternoon and it confirmed that I am pregnant 1-2 weeks.my husband and I are in total shock as we tried to conceive for 10 years and had 3 rounds of icsi with our son and was told we had less than 1 percent chance of conceiving naturally so as you can imagine I am in shock but totally happy. I am 6 days late and have period like cramps  backache And nausea I just would like to. H I that I can use a hot water bottle as I didn't in my last pregnancy many  thanks also is it too early to see my gp As it was obviously different last time


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, as long as its not too hot and directly over your pelvis at the moment, no problem,

Congratulations again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

